# The Crypt Ghosts of Dol Vholar



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ancient spirits dwell within the Dol Vholar Boneyards...


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you have photos of the finished ghosts under regular lighting?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice! Love your transition to the UV lighting. These guys look great, and the last one really takes on a new personality.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those finished up nicely TM!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks great and terrifying!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!! especially love the first one!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

wow! I love the expression on that first one. Top notch props, TM! Where are you in CT?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cheesecloth (creepy cloth?) is the perfect finishing touch for these gorgeous guys.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, those are awesome! How long did it take you to put everything together?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They look wonderfully spooky under the blacklight.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Would also love to see them in natural light. These are fantastic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhhh, these are nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on these. They have very cool looks to each one.


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome effect. I am curious as to where the light source coming from and at what distance? Thank you, Todd


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great compliments folks. These guys were a blast to convert to UV.

@CrazedLemming and @jdubbya: see the WiP post HERE.

@Todd: The light source is about 5 feet away and two feet off the ground. This could very well change when they are placed in the final scene.

@kevin242: West Hartford.

@Graveyard_Ghost: For the whole thing? Difficult to say since these were a conversion of existing props from 2010. The conversion only took a couple days of on and off work. Here's the link to the original build post - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24338


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the legless effect. Great job on the mache part as well. Creepy and beautiful at the same time!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Please tell me you have a how to i love this idea i want to use it. Please message me or comment here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the glow on these guys.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the look of these with the blacklight.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic! Really great work.


----------



## Death Punk (Oct 12, 2014)

How awesome!


----------

